
Show HN: Turf, a geo-social warfare app, my NKO submission - iambot
http://turf.no.de/
======
Udo
Very cool idea, kudos! Just minor nitpicks:

You could do with a clearer message regarding the actual rules of the game.
I'm logged in right now and I still don't know the exact mechanics of what it
is I'm doing there.

It's spelled "Independent" ;-)

Clicking on user names shouldn't trigger an internal server error. I think
it's actually fine if you don't have user pages right now, just link to their
Twitter profiles.

All in all: for a 48h node-learning session this is awesome work!

~~~
iambot
yeah, as a one man team it was a scramble to be allt he "vanity pages" up in
time - user pages being one of them, i cant commit anymore and linking to
twitter profiles would have been far better, but having an ap that didnt crash
was higher priority.

lots of the features that dont work now are there in code, but commented out
cus i couldnt afford for them to influence the apps ability to stay online. a
shame really. :)

thanks tho

------
iambot
I know its not finished, and it pains me to no end, but as a solo contestant
just starting out in Node, twas the best I could do in 48 hours.

EDIT: Pity/consolation votes welcome :)

------
dagw
Any relation to the Android app turf? (<http://www.turfa.se/>)

~~~
iambot
Whoa, nope, never heard-of/seen that one before now, (I hate it when that
happens.)

~~~
Udo

      (I hate it when that happens.)
    

We all know the feeling. Don't be discouraged, it's nearly impossible to do
anything that hasn't, in some way, been done before. Just stick to your
original idea and ignore the rest.

